# Deleting files on a NAS



## pszilard (Jan 2, 2011)

Greetings people!

I store my images on a ReadyNAS PRO, connected via a GIG network. The NAS is Linux based, so every time I want to delete any photos from within LR and delete on the disk, I get the pesky question about the NAS not supporting the Recycle Bin, am I sure I want to delete immediately?

Great message, but after the 100th time it gets a bit tiresome! Is there a way to avoid this every time I delete a file???


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a Windows Message and not from LR. LR only calls the OS Delete function through the standard API.  Since Windows Vista, Microsoft has made a concerted effort to protect the stupid from themselves.  It is similar to the pop-up nag screen that begins "The publisher could not be verified. Are you sure you want to run this program?..."

I'm afraid we are stuck with it and all the other security 'features' built in to Win7 and Vista.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jan 2, 2011)

Paul, have you tried the Ctrl-Alt-Shift-Delete option in LR (use with care), instead of just Delete?

Also, there is a recycle bin option (from the Properties context menu) where you can disable the delete confirmation before a file is sent to the recycle bin, as well as an option to bypass the recycle bin altogether (also use with care!). Have you tried those options to see if that might cure the problem?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2011)

clee01l said:


> It's a Windows Message and not from LR. LR only calls the OS Delete function through the standard API.  Since Windows Vista, Microsoft has made a concerted effort to protect the stupid from themselves.  It is similar to the pop-up nag screen that begins "The publisher could not be verified. Are you sure you want to run this program?..."
> 
> I'm afraid we are stuck with it and all the other security 'features' built in to Win7 and Vista.


Actually, I don't think this is true. I am running with the originals on a NAS, and deleting a file on the NAS from Explorer does not give me any message (the NAS has a trashcan mechanism, but not a Windows trashcan). Deleting a photo in LR however issues the message mentioned, and I don't think there's a way around it.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Actually, I don't think this is true. I am running with the originals on a NAS, and deleting a file on the NAS from Explorer does not give me any message (the NAS has a trashcan mechanism, but not a Windows trashcan). Deleting a photo in LR however issues the message mentioned, and I don't think there's a way around it.
> 
> Beat


If I attempt to delete a file from my NAS using wildows explorer I always get a Popup confirmation message "Do you want to permaneltly delete this file?".  I think LR receives the same signal and handles it with its own distinct message that amounts to the same thing. My NAS is also Linux based and manages its own 'trashcan'


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2011)

What I'm saying is that LR even issues a message if the NAS is reacting in a way where Windows will not issue a message. On my NAS, there's a "Trashcan" folder, where the delete files are just moved to. Deleting from Windows (XP and 7) will not issue any message when deleting on it.

Try it on a regular network share. Deleting a file with Windows Explorer from a network share will not issue an additional warning (even though there is no trashcan on network shares), but deleting a photo in LR from any network share will issue an additional message.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Try it on a regular network share. Deleting a file with Windows Explorer from a network share will not issue an additional warning (even though there is no trashcan on network shares), but deleting a photo in LR from any network share will issue an additional message.
> 
> Beat


This is exactly what I did before I posted.  I get the confirmation  popup.  Are you saying that you don'?  I'm running Win7 and my network attached drive is mapped to a drive letter.   I think it would be an error if Windows does NOT notify the user that a file is about to be permanently deleted.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2011)

It issues ONE confirmation dialog, as it does for every delete. The difference is the text of the message, which - in the case of a network share - says that you are going to delete the file permanently. On a local drive, it says you are going to move the file to the trashcan.

But, in case you are deleting a file on a local drive which is too big for the trashcan, you will get TWO confirmation dialogs for this.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 2, 2011)

When I delete a file from a non-NAS hard drive using Explorer I get a dialog box asking if I want to permanently delete the file (unless I have unchecked the option under Recycle Bin properties to "Display delete confirmation dialog"). The same dialog box is issued when deleteing from my NAS drive. So no difference at all using Explorer.

When deleting within Lightroom from either hard drive type I get the usual "do you want to delete from disk or just remove from catalog" dialog box.....however, when selecting 'delete from disk' from the NAS drive I get the additional dialog box as referred to by the OP.

Summary....with Explorer there is no significant difference in behaviour between NAS and non-NAS drives.....but with Lightroom there IS a difference.

EDIT: Beat is correct, the Explorer dialog box is different depending upon source type, although still only one message.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 2, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm experiencing also.

Happy New Year to you, Jim 

Beat


----------



## Roscoe17 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not exclusive to Windows.  My LR3 on my Mac does the same thing.  Instead of deleting one file at a time, I type "x" which flags it as a reject (I have a preset filter that hides rejects).  When I'm done, I hit command-delete and they are all dumped.  Yes I get the nag, but only once.


----------

